# SMALL GARDEN IN EAST TEXAS -2



## gary s (Dec 27, 2017)

Thought it was time to start again the other thread was getting pretty full.
Got my onions ordered, wont be long I'll try to get them in by the end of January.
Still getting lettuce and carrots, also have some turnips and greens left. (Tired of them now)

For supper the other night







Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2017)

WOW..  Just think, I am at 9 degrees and wont plant anything till April.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2017)

Same here in Arkansas, except we are at 18 degrees.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

Must be nice, my friend.  We're looking at -40 tonight.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Dec 28, 2017)

My little pepper plants are still producing.  I've been keeping them out of the few near freezing temps we've been having overnight this month.  I think they may go dormant here soon since they aren't out getting much sunlight lately.

I've made some awesome hot smoked chile powder from the Chile Tepin peppers!!!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice! 

In winter, the only things I can grow are in Aerogardens in my bedroom


----------



## gary s (Jan 15, 2018)

I have been wanting some Muscadines  so I bought a few from a local plant farm and ordered a few.
Needed a place for them to grow so I came up with this.

Also as you can see I need to get my garden cleaned up and ready for onions by the end of the month


----------



## idahopz (Jan 15, 2018)

Dang, I'm envious. There are so many deer in my yard that they eat everything to the ground that is remotely edible. Consequently I put up a 8-foot deer fence which nicely keeps them out. Now the turkeys (that fly over the fence), voles, and other pests devastate my plantings. The only thing that I can do successfully is a raised bed garden with 1/4" mesh at the bottom to keep out ground pests, and netting atop the plants to keep the birds off.

I'd love to be able to garden like many of you


----------



## gary s (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks,  I will probably will have a bird problem have to figure something out

Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m still a couple of months from putting cold weather veggies in the ground. Tomatoes and peppers won’t go in until May.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2018)

Got one end of the garden tilled for my Onions which are supposed to be here next week,


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my Onions planted today 
About 275    Texas 105 Sweet, Red and Yellow


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 31, 2018)

Ground still frozen here.  And 23 degrees.

I envy you.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2018)

Got the rest of my garden Tilled up today gunna plant a few potatoes next week
You can see my onions at the far end.


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2018)

I re-potted some of my plants to larger containers


----------



## sqwib (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary I figured I would stop in and see how your doing.
Everything looks great.
Love the trellis, I planted some grapes this year, so we will see what happens.
Trellis question did you use the 12.5 gauge High Tensile wire?
also what do you think of the wirevises, are they working well?

I'm getting ready to order from Orchard valley (wirevises and 12.5 gauge High Tensile wire)

Dam son, Get those seedlings under some light!

I was going to start a 2018 SUGA page, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2018)

I used 12 ga. I bought on Amazon  Love the little wire vices works great.
Yep you are right on the lights I've got them under grow lights they were getting way to leggy
Onions doing great, I planted some potatoes too not sure about them we have had way to much rain.need a bunch of dry days. Supposed to get a bunch more rain today.
Funny story, I got both my neighbors interested in gardening , the neighbor next door did a small raised garden last year.
A couple of weeks ago he came over and asked if he could borrow my tiller , he was going bigger.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 28, 2018)

Spread the word my friend, nothing like growing your own food.
I cringe when I see my neighbor in his yard, I just keep wondering what damage he will do to my garden every time I see him.
He's a great guy, an older gent, so I always offer to do a lot of his tree trimming, shrub cuttings and such, his grandson usually does the lawn.
Sad to see him fight part of his yard (retaining wall hill) just sprays it and sprays it, all he needs to do is plant something like a clover or ground cover and he'll never have to worry about it again, to each his own I guess.

I'm hoping my kids get the garden bug when they get their own place.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2018)

My neighbors are great, They are always asking me about growing different things, A bunch of those seedlings are for them. No my neighbor on the other side is a different story. Great young couple, good folks but not a lick of common sense. So I have to watch them. I actually mow and take care of their part of the area between our fences.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2018)

After a couple weeks of rain and around 7 inches we are starting to dry out. Garden weathered the storms pretty darn good. I thought mt potatoes may have drowned but I see they are alive and kicking 
Been beautiful the last couple of days. Here are a few pics






You can see the potatoes are starting to come up







Onions are doing great


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2018)

Done and Done
Everything is planted   Onions (3 kinds)     Potatoes,    Cucumbers (2 kinds)    Tomatoes (4 kinds)  Tomatillos    Peppers (5 kinds)    Squash & Zucchini .  Down the fence I have Muscadine vines also Blackberry's, Strawberry's and a grape vine

Overall shot of the garden    Muscadine's down the fence



















Tilled up another small spot for a few more Tomatoes and a couple of Cukes


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 20, 2018)

A couple weeks ago we planted snap peas, radishes, lettuce and red and sweet yellow onions.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking good, Gary


----------



## Braz (Mar 21, 2018)

You Southerners... Here's what my garden looks like on this first full day of spring.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks great Gary. Can’t wait to see what you get out of it!
Happy Easter! B


----------



## gary s (Apr 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Looks great Gary. Can’t wait to see what you get out of it!
> Happy Easter! B


Thank you my freind to the West

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2018)

Garden Update :
Everything is doing really well, We did have a light frost the other morning got a little leaf burn on a few plants, no biggie.
Onions and Potatoes coming on like gang busters, Muscadine's  (down the fence line are leafing out, Kiwi's are growing ,
Blackberry's just starting to get get leaves and Strawberry's are running like crazy and have lots of berry's 

In the Garden, Squash, Zucchini, Peppers, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Lettuce, Potatoes and Onions 

A few garden pics (Muscadine's in the background


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2018)

That Garden is Awesome again!!:)
If we had a Garden it would have been all White today again (for a little while).
Nice Job, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2018)

That garden looks awesome this year Gary.  Why the hog wire between the crops brother? Is that for your grapes?  Also... kiwi? Seriously? Like! B


----------



## gary s (May 3, 2018)

Here are a couple of pics I took yesterday


Shot of the Garden






Another Part of the Yard with more Mater plants and one Tomatillo 






Strawberry's and one Tomato 






Grapevine doing really well also have a Blackberry vine just starting


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2018)

Dang Gary just now been dry enough to even think about even getting my ground worked up(had over 3" rain last week). Looking great you'll be eating tomatoes before I even get mine planted.

Warren


----------



## myownidaho (May 3, 2018)

Looking great, Gary! My cool weather stuff is coming up and warm weather plants go in the ground this weekend.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2018)

Here in Northern Arkansas, planting the garden this weekend!!! I’ll keep you guys posted!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 5, 2018)

Got the garden planted!


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2018)

Dug up my tater today. I started with 20 eyes wound up with 12 plants (I think the other 8 drowned)
got a little over a hundred potatoes , some were real small . We have pulled some a time or before but I didn't count them


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2018)

Now what you going to cook to go with them??

Warren


----------



## Braz (May 14, 2018)

Last time we grew potatoes the voles got into the bed and took one bite out of every potato. I thought that was pretty rude. They could have just taken a couple and eaten the whole things.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2018)

They were doing a taste test.  :D

Warren


----------



## myownidaho (May 14, 2018)

I had to give up on taters. I harvested 75# the first year and then ended up with blight. They sure are good fresh out of the ground though.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2018)

Those would go Great with the Tenderloin I'm Smoking!!:)

If I was going to have a garden, Mother's day is when it's sometimes safe to plant, but it's way to wet around here.
Rains every day, with 8 more days to go!

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 16, 2018)

Already getting quite a few cucumbers, squash and zucchini, got my sweet potato slips planted, onions are getting big,
tomatoes are getting ripe I see little peppers starting to form.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2018)

Wow!!
What a Garden!!!
Looks like some Fresh Weed-whacking was just done around that perimeter!
Need any Water??  We got way more than our share for years!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Nice garden, looks like your going to have quite the bounty this year. 

Chris


----------



## gary s (May 17, 2018)

gary s said:


> Already getting quite a few cucumbers, squash and zucchini, got my sweet potato slips planted, onions are getting big,
> tomatoes are getting ripe I see little peppers starting to form.
> 
> View attachment 364076
> ...





gmc2003 said:


> Nice garden, looks like your going to have quite the bounty this year.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris  it's looking good


----------



## gary s (May 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> What a Garden!!!
> Looks like some Fresh Weed-whacking was just done around that perimeter!
> Need any Water??  We got way more than our share for years!!
> ...


We could use some , send some our way

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2018)

Here is what my garden looks like now.

My squash started off with a bang, got a lot of both then squash bugs moved in. 
I got about 250 onions and quite a few potatoes, still getting lots of cucumbers, tomatoes and peppers.
So far we have put up about 16 quarts of tomatoes 10 quarts of pickles 4 pints of relish, and squash in the freezer.
I planted about 12 -14 okra  and a dozen sweet potato slips, as my tomatoes, cokes, and peppers die off I'll get those areas ready for some fall stuff  I have Butternut squash and a few tomatoes going in the garage under my grow light.
I'll plant some lettuce, spinach, beans , peas, carrots and turnips later on.

Here are a few pics


Full shot of Garden







Muscadine Vine







Shot of all the vines






Pepper Plants   That one is loaded






Tomatoes






Sweet Potato Vines running like crazy, Okra coming along nicely 






Cucumbers   Vertical is the only way to go






Three more tomato plants and one Tomatillo


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow!!
Your gardens look better every tim e I see them!!
Getting a lot of rewards along the way too!!
Nice Job, Gary!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Gary great looking garden and some nice rewards. I too fight squash bugs and they kill the vines in just a few days. Have to get you a duck they will eat them. Not allowed anything like that where I live now due to change of time. But we use to have ducks and chickens. Chickens are not good garden pets as they will go along and peck every tomato.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2018)

Gary , that's a great garden . I too grow cucumbers up a trellis . I don't know if it's the extreme heat / dry conditions here . Maybe I'm over watering  . They are turning yellow before they get to size . Boston pickling variety .


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 6, 2018)

How big are you letting your Boston picklers get?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 6, 2018)

Gary wish I had a duck.
Due to cold rainy spring was late getting the garden started just looked and squash bugs already killed one plant and we haven't gotten the first squash yet. dang

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> How big are you letting your Boston picklers get?


That could be it . Last ones I picked were maybe 3 1/2 inches long . Turning yellow on the end .


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 6, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That could be it . Last ones I picked were maybe 3 1/2 inches long . Turning yellow on the end .



Okay, size isn’t the issue. When you let cucumbers get too big, they’ll start to turn yellow. I’m thinking too much water. This is Gary’s thread, so he may have other input.


----------



## gary s (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, Garden looks  like crap, grass and weed everywhere. Been raining which has helped the yard and flowers, but by next week I need a little dry spell so I can dig my Sweet Taters. Butternut Squash is also just about ready.
Picking Okra every day Bush Beans are coming along.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2018)

Dug up the Sweet Taters today. I planted 10 plants (Slips) and got 30 Nice size Taters
I'll be planting more next year. This was my first time


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2018)

Thems good looking taters.


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Thems good looking taters.


Thanks  my friend. This was my first time so next year I'll plant a lot more.

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 15, 2018)

Those sweet potatoes are over the top my friend. Like!


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks Brian  Wife is excited we both love em.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice looking sweet taters here comes the pies and biscuits candied taters. Don't forget to send out the invite.  :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2018)

Those are Beautiful !!
Nice Color---Love me some Sweet Tater Fries!!! Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilled and planted Turnips, Carrots, Lettuce. Spinach and Radishes yesterday.
Tilled a small spot and got my Garlic planted today. Also mowed and got out my Fall 
Fertilizer.  I'll Post some Pics Tomorrow

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

Man, your still tilling and planting while we're getting our snowblowers tuned up. Where's global warming when you need it.

Chris


----------



## gary s (Oct 6, 2018)

Here are a few Pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2018)

Neato!!
Nice neat garden, Gary!!
Love me some fresh Green Beans!!
I was glad we didn't plant Maters this year. Most Tomatoes around here were ruined from all the rain we got, nearly every freaking Day!!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 7, 2018)

To much is not good  We had a lot of rain a few years ago, did get tomatoes but were not that great

Gary


----------

